# Accessible Backcountry Near Golden Boulder



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I am looking for some tours and moderate backcountry skiing I could do before or after school. I live in Golden and go to school in Boulder. Really I am just looking for stuff I can get to fairly quickly. I am not looking for the goods, just really looking to get some exercise without going to the gym and maybe a little skiing. 

Thanks


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

AM tours out of eldora are a good option, or caribou mtn park if you want short laps. Dave might know of more options, he knows the area better. The thing with getting out early is exactly that, you gotta leave by 4 am most times. PM if you want to do some loops, wouldn't mind talking to you about your link either.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

If you want to ski out of golden I would look around Bakerville on I 70 or out to Berthoud pass, still an early departure but with good turns and other people around. On a few occasions I have pulled in around 5 am and there were others in the area at the same time.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

There are cross-country options near central city...


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I've only done a short hike in the area, but from Columbine Campground outside Central City, it looks like there are miles of nice cross country sort of mellow trails, with maybe some slopes if you look around. Coverage was there, but thin on Jan 1. That's about 45 minutes from Golden. Without traffic, 45 minutes up I70 from Golden would deliver you to some decent touring near bakersville or up on Squaw pass (Evans). But...driving on I70 is a drag and Central City has the LOOSEST SLOTS IN COLORADO!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

If you're just after a workout, try any one of the trailheads to get up on the Mesa trail in that runs just west of Boulder. Even an little snow allows you to tour, but it takes several storms to even start covering up the rocks off the trails.

From the top of Eldora there are some options, but you need to know what to avoid to be safe. Good touring in the valley behind, but it is still thin off the trail.

Dan do you have a split?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

...no splitty. It's been on my list for some time. Maybe this is the year to get one!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

does eldora mind if i hike up the runs


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

you could call or drive up and look for a sign stating "no up hill traffic" usually you can get by...If you are going to boot pack up the chair line they are going to ask you to leave, you have to get off the front side. I wouldn't make waves, look at a topo. you'll figure it out.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

BrianK said:


> does eldora mind if i hike up the runs[/QUOTE
> 
> Dave tried to skin up a run last year and got cut off.


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

what about idaho springs? anyone done any touring around st mary's or mt evans?


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Green Mtn . Close, Good hike, and possibly good turns w/ enough snow. Of course this wont help ya now, but for future reference. 
Pray for snow!


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

You could skin/show shoe Jenny Creek, catch the gas pipeline to Bryan Mtn and end up at the backside of Eldora. Enter the resort through the Corona Gate (maybe 6 miles), catch a few runs on the backside as you head back to the car. They usually aren't checking tickets on the back lifts. Hubby and I have done this in about 4.5 hours. You could get back to the car in one run and not even ride a lift. Eldora doesn't like uphill traffic, I got hasseled even though I have a pass. But, Jenny Creek trail runs up some trails, and there are several *illegal* points of entry on to the front side from the trail. Also there are trail heads at the east portal of Moffat Tunnel, and Hessie.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

there it is, clear as day.


----------

